# wet sanding small disaster :(



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

not sure if this is the right section so mods please move..

I've been trying to sort the stone chips on my bonnet so i cleaned them out with ims and applied some touch up paint, then left that to dry for a week and then began to wet sand "3000 grit "them flat.
All was going ok until i got to one of the edges of the bulge in the centre on the bonnet, i was gently sanding it and it all looked ok until i wiped away the residue, it looks like i've gone back the the primer as its now a small grey patch i guess the paint must be a lot thinner there.

Is there anything i can do to fit this ? or will it need a complete re-spray ?

Cheers
Charles


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.

Unfortunately this will be a respray or at best a smart repair.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Buck said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> Unfortunately this will be a respray or at best a smart repair.


A smart repair on a bonnet will to greater or lesser degrees show .... not the paint but the lacquer blend will probably show - so really the whole bonnet will need to be lacquered.
A decent smart repairer will tell you that to lacquer a full bonnet it needs to be done inside.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

if you have got any pictures, that would help.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Ouch, pics please. It would help to see the extent of the damage

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a great pic but hopefully you'll get the idea


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Doesn't that just look like the paint has been "flatted" ie the shine has been taken away - if you now polish it up with compound and finish it the lacquer shine will return??

[edit]
For example here's some pics:

*After 1500grit:*









*After 3000 Grit:*









*After compounding:*









*After Finishing:*









*After IPA wipedown:*









P.S. just stole these images off google
[/edit]


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Doesn't that just look like the paint has been "flatted" ie the shine has been taken away - if you now polish it up with compound and finish it the lacquer shine will return??


Same here.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like paint burn to me and will require a respray.

Before you put anymore compound or polishing away at the area, use a PTG and see what the measurements are compared to an untouched section,


----------



## jeffny09 (Aug 2, 2012)

guys what is ipa...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Looks like paint burn to me and will require a respray.
> 
> Before you put anymore compound or polishing away at the area, use a PTG and see what the measurements are compared to an untouched section,


i would agree with that due to the shape, if it was just sanding marks it wouldnt be such an unusual shape.

Looks like it will require some paint.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> i would agree with that due to the shape, if it was just sanding marks it wouldnt be such an unusual shape.
> 
> Looks like it will require some paint.


Depends if OP was using his finger to push the wet/dry on just the area he painted


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Cheers for that guys, it's just what i thought.. Well it needed a re-spray anyway to get a decent finish


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> Depends if OP was using his finger to push the wet/dry on just the area he painted


no i used a small rubber/sponge block..


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Looks like paint burn to me and will require a respray.
> 
> Before you put anymore compound or polishing away at the area, use a PTG and see what the measurements are compared to an untouched section,


^^^ Probably sensible. a comparison in paint thickness would be a good indicator of going through.

If you're just planning on booking a respray though try polishing it up first... It might not be the worst case scenario.


----------

